# sears doveTail Jig Manual



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

I am a novice at wood working projects. I have just purchased a used Sears Dovtailing Jig and would like to find a manual for the Jig. Anyone have a suggestion. I have looked at few sights, but no luck so far. Thanks


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us, Frank.


----------



## john880 (Aug 18, 2010)

Do a search it has been brought up here before.


----------



## Steve B. (Mar 4, 2012)

Tagwatts1 said:


> I am a novice at wood working projects. I have just purchased a used Sears Dovtailing Jig and would like to find a manual for the Jig. Anyone have a suggestion. I have looked at few sights, but no luck so far. Thanks


Frank - I uploaded this manual for someone else a few days ago. If your jig has a few years on it, then this might be the one you're looking for.
Steve from California


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

*Thank You*



Steve B. said:


> Frank - I uploaded this manual for someone else a few days ago. If your jig has a few years on it, then this might be the one you're looking for.
> Steve from California


Thanks, Steve, This is just exactly what I need. I am excited to try this jig out and see what I can do.


----------



## clarkkent (Mar 12, 2014)

Thank you Steve for posting the Jig Manual, looks like it is just what I need. Excited to try it out.


----------



## john880 (Aug 18, 2010)

It's probably to late to warn clarkkent on Sear's dovetail jig, but the fingers on that jig was designed for use with Sears dovetail bits. Be care full thinking that you can inserting any another. Some may work, but on others your router might cut into those fingers. Or At least the mating pieces would not go together.


----------

